# shark fishing surf?



## bullfisher07 (Jan 10, 2007)

I will be in toms river area this summer.I love shark fishing off the surf in florida & the carolinas, anyone had any luck sharkin off the surf in jersey.Last year we boated a mess of blues on the miss barnagate.The year before we caught some nice tuna on a friends boat.I just miss my surf sharkin.This past christmas I landed a 7'9" bull shark 200 lbs in florida,my best one yet.


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*Browns*

i,m about 50 miles south of toms river.
the beach drops off faster up there then here.
but in july to sept. we get a lot of brown sharks. that are more the ready to PLAY !!! 
any cut bait will work.
my bait of choice is a kingfish head!!
you guys down south call en whitting or sea monky,s.
a pice of small blue fish/fresh bunker/ or mackerel also work well.
av.size is 20 to 35lb up the 50lb. or so.
not as big as you may be used to but a lot of fun.

using kingfish heads will also give you a good shot at a nice bass.


----------



## bullfisher07 (Jan 10, 2007)

al bundy said:


> i,m about 50 miles south of toms river.
> the beach drops off faster up there then here.
> but in july to sept. we get a lot of brown sharks. that are more the ready to PLAY !!!
> any cut bait will work.
> ...


DO YOU LIVE DOWN BY A.C!!!!!! the only thing better than surf fishing,is surf fishing in front of a casino.


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*nite lights*

a lot of the time in the summer i,l fish the south end by the jetty.
i lke the the CASINO LITES LIGHT UP THE BEACH 
Its also easy to stay awake from the cop seirens you here from A.C.
YA I,M CLOSE 
the only to live the island of brigantine is to go through atlantic city.


----------



## mike907 (Jan 7, 2004)

*No Sharks in Toms River*

Hey Bull,

I fish seaside/ortley beach/lavallette fairly often and haven't seen a shark off the beach in a while. Doesn't mean they're not there, they just don't show when I'm there. Al's area always seems to give up sharks, been down there a few times with a friend and in the summer you can't help but hook a shark or two....

Hope this helps,

Mike


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*summer sharks*

bullfisher if you fell like taken a ride down this summer ? be more then happy to have some one to fish with.
easey fishin here in brig. we can ride the beach all year long.
late afternoon and nite are best.
toms river to here is about 1 1/2 hrs. or less.
its a strate shot down the parkway.


----------

